# Snowplow Billing Software????



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking for a source that is a stand alone billing software that I can use. All of our customers are on contract with different fixed rates per amounts of snow for each individual/business. Looking for a program that would automate our 85+ billings. This would only be for our snow business.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

We use QuickBooks Simple Start which is a free download on thw quickbooks website.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

mmplowing;446588 said:


> We use QuickBooks Simple Start which is a free download on thw quickbooks website.


I second that. Easy and it works great!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

We also use Quickbooks. Very easy to use for us not-so-computer-literate folks.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

ppandr;446582 said:


> Looking for a source that is a stand alone billing software that I can use. All of our customers are on contract with different fixed rates per amounts of snow for each individual/business. Looking for a program that would automate our 85+ billings. This would only be for our snow business.


I use landscapemanagementsystem.com  It works very well, and you can invoice online and recieve payments online also. If you check it out, Tell them Image sent you


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't use Quickbooks or a dedicated snow/mowing software. I have seen where you enter your hourly rate or cost etc and that is standard throughout the program. My question would be with 85 clients to bill to, all being a different price, can you enter and track them all with a different price?


----------



## Jean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Possible Solution with PAYPAL*

Hi there,
I haven't tried this yet but I have been investigating PayPal's merchant services. My desire to save a tree and postage by e-mailing led me to them. PayPal has several billings solutions, all of of which require you to have your clients' e-mail addresses. Full Disclosure: I am NOT affiliated in any way with PayPal.

Here's the four ways to use PayPal, the last of which is what I plan to use and what could work for you as well.

1)Use "Request Money" option to email a basic payment request in seconds. 
2)Email a detailed invoice using PayPal Invoicing. 
3)Email a QuickBooks invoice that includes a payment button they can click to pay online.
4)Include a payment button in ANY email you send using Outlook.

I copy pasted the following: full description here : 
*Customers can pay you with:*• Visa
• MasterCard
• American Express
• Discover
• Bank transfers
• PayPal balance

*Pricing*
*No monthly fees
No setup fees
No cancellation fees
Transaction fees from1.9% to 2.9% + $0.30,
depending on payment volume.*

One transaction rate for all payment types. For Full descrip go to: https://www.paypalobjects.com/WEBSCR-495-20071207-1/en_US/pdf/PP_Email_Datasheet.pdf

We have about 40 clients at 2 price levels so I'll create 1 Outlook Group for each price level, then all I have to do to bill EVERYBODY is click the mouse twice to send just 2invoices to everyone in the each group simultaneously. You could do the same if your multi price levels are "groupable". You have 85 customers to separate into price-groups. Or you could do it 85 separate times using PayPal invoicing in option 1 or 2 mention above.

Economics for us: assuming a $5k salesmonth..costs us $67 (2.3%) to get paid via e-mail vs $16 in postage, and 1-2 hrs of me printing, folding, inserting invoices and sealing envelopes...prehistoric over here...for $50 I would love to let PayPal do that for me....and I am expecting that we'll get paid alot faster.

Good luck, and if you find something better by all means share! (Go to PayPal.com for full description of options)

Jean


----------



## Jean (Sep 23, 2006)

IMAGE;448488 said:


> I use landscapemanagementsystem.com  It works very well, and you can invoice online and recieve payments online also. If you check it out, Tell them Image sent you


Great Site...Thanks! I will peruse tomorrow...


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Paypal. I don't use it and I'm not affiliated. I'm just going on the numbers you posted in your post.

$5K in sales a month is probably going to put you in the 2.9% and not the 2.3% you listed. Either way if everyone uses it, then your cost would be $115 at 2.3% and $145 at 2.9%. IF everyone uses it. If not, then you still have the time and effort of opening letters and taking the checks to the bank.

If you can email everyone and everyone pays with pay pal you would be out between $115 & $145 a month with what, 15 minutes of your time.

If you snail mail everyone you said you would be out "$16 in postage, and 1-2 hrs of me printing, folding, inserting invoices and sealing envelopes" I don't know what you consider your time worth when working on the computer to get paid, but for argument sake lets say $20. You also have to consider paper, ink, & envelopes. For arguments sake, lets say $10 for paper & ink. So now snail mail is up to $66 per month for paper, labor, & stamps.

A savings of $49 - $79 over paypal

Does everyone open their mail when they get home? Most. Does everyone open their email everyday? Less than most. Would everyone open their email, read your invoice, click on the link to paypal and give up their credit card info? I don't know.

When I started this post, my idea was that paypal would not be worth it. But the time savings and convience might be. The problem is that everyone will not use it, everyone doesn't have email, & you will still have to deal with the paper trail every month.

Let us know how it works for you and the percentage of clients that use it. Good Luck


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Have had a bad experience with Pay Pal. Last year had a customer owe me 15k for landscape work. He had to put it on a credit card so I sat up a merchant account with PayPal, verified, etc. Send them info via fax that I would never do unless I needed the money. The client went ahead and set up an account as well. They processed his payment, credited my account, and then froze both our accounts. They required me to refund the money back to Pay Pal and then in turn held it for two weeks while our transaction was under review. They eventually refunded his cards. Will not do business with Pay Pal again.

In the mean time I have found a program called PLOW TRAX working out so kinks and will be speaking with the prgrammer today to make a few changes but I think this is the ticket!!!!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

ppandr;449639 said:


> Have had a bad experience with Pay Pal. Last year had a customer owe me 15k for landscape work. He had to put it on a credit card so I sat up a merchant account with PayPal, verified, etc. Send them info via fax that I would never do unless I needed the money. The client went ahead and set up an account as well. They processed his payment, credited my account, and then froze both our accounts. They required me to refund the money back to Pay Pal and then in turn held it for two weeks while our transaction was under review. They eventually refunded his cards. Will not do business with Pay Pal again.
> 
> In the mean time I have found a program called PLOW TRAX working out so kinks and will be speaking with the prgrammer today to make a few changes but I think this is the ticket!!!!


Do you have a link to PLOW TRAX? 
Thanks


----------



## dutchhook (Oct 28, 2007)

I found this software online. It's called Snow Removal 3.0. It says free download, but also says $14.99 so I don't know which one it is. I don't know anything about it yet, I'm just downloading it.If someone else knows about it, please let us know!

LINK:http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/...ormation_Databases/Snow_Removal_Download.html

DESCRIPTION:
_If you remove snow by either plowing or shoveling, this software is for you. This software is very simple to use, and isfor someone that shovels snow for extra money, or someone that plows with a truck or has numerous vehicles and employees.Now you can keep track of all past snow removal jobs. You can tell what customer hires you the most, or the least. Keeptrack of telephone numbers, addresses and much more info for each customer you plow and/or shovel for. You can search bytimes, dates, addresses, names and much more. Keep comments or special notes or other important information about any of theclients, and more. You can keep track of an unlimited amount of past snow removal jobs. You can do charts and more. You cansearch by field (keyword) for any data that you have saved. This software can easily make your snow removal job(s) more easyand also more professional, and you can use the past records for new job resume info_

Steve Hoogenakker
[email protected]


----------



## dutchhook (Oct 28, 2007)

Got Snow Removal 3.0 to work. Looks like a simple database program. Only handles 10 records unless you buy it. can't recommend


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Goto http://www.asbyroad.com/plowtrax/ . Its called PlowTrax. There is a 14 day free trail and the buy is only 50 bucks. It works great.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I use Gopher software. It is very easy and can be set up for snow quickly. If you use it for lawn and landscape it pays for itself during the other 9 months.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

We also use quick books. We are looking at software to work w/ quick books like clip. The hope is to use a palm pilot to enter info from the field and let the software do our billing. (sounds great in theory and should save time)


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

we have been using quickbooks and clip. takes time to set up and learn clip but works well. prints out sheets for each driver and or subcontractor. you can adust prices if needed for say clearing lanes instead of a complete plow. send it over to quickbooks and print out the invoices.

looking into a scanner systems from modeco for next year. integrates with quickbooks and also has a schedule program.


----------

